# Good biblical counselling university online



## rookie (Oct 16, 2019)

I know there were many threads in the past, I'm wondering if anyone knows of any updates. I have a good sister in the Lord looking to further her education, and I think I would benefit from it as well. From a reformed perspective would be ideal.


----------



## iainduguid (Oct 16, 2019)

Westminster Theological Seminary offers an online MA in Counseling in conjunction with CCEF. In my view, it's the best program out there. (Full disclosure: I'm the Dean of Online Learning at WTS and contributed to several of the courses)


----------



## rookie (Oct 16, 2019)

Is there one that starts off with a bachelor's first?


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Oct 16, 2019)

Check out Birmingham Theological Seminary, founded by Briarwood Presbyterian. They have several distance learning options for counseling and a great program.


----------

